# New to the Horse Forum!



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello! My name is Olivia I am 20 I have a 14.3 APHA gelding who is 13yrs old. I am SLR 2011 Rodeo Queen, I show western pleasure dressage at local shows. I used to show in engish and enjoy that too but have switched to western. I worked at a Horseback riding ranch for 1 year and had many experiences working with endurance horses and conditioning them. I LIKE some NH methods but I also take some of my problem solving methods from formal training. I know that there are many different ways of doing things and it is so important to find what works for your horse and you. I have owned horses for 6 years and have done everything myself with the help of friends and trainers. I went through a horse related injury and had to sell my Rodeo Queen horse because he was too much for me. So now I have my sweet little paint who I have an incredible connection with. 
This is Diesel 
































I look forward to meeting everyone and getting to know you all!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I like that this one has a phone version is there an app or shortcut for HF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I hope you kept some grooming supplies on hand for you mud monster!
He sure is cute!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

OHH I know!! He rolls EVERYTIME I let him back in the pasture! My secret is Shine spray! The dirst barely sticks to him! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horse is gorgeous! I'm partial to paints of course.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum!!

Don't you love how the horse always finds the absolutely MUDDIEST place in a pasture to roll? Their way of assuring a good rubbing the next time they are groomed.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome blackdeiselpony 
nice to meet you and Diesel


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I love your horse....
Welcome to the horse forum...


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks! I adore him. He has an amazing personality 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

